# First built-in-China PLA Navy carrier moving along



## MarkOttawa (7 Aug 2017)

Interesting:



> China’s first home-grown aircraft carrier could join the navy ahead of schedule
> _Early service for the Type 001A points to China speeding up its effort to build a navy that can secure trade routes and challenge the US in the South China Sea_
> 
> China’s first home-grown aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, is likely to join the navy of the People’s Liberation Army by late next year, earlier than scheduled, analysts said.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2017)

> Li, the naval expert, said that, other than the older technology of steam turbines, the 001A’s design would include technological breakthroughs in its missile and radar systems and hangar deck, reflecting the results of a decade of experience in rebuilding Liaoning.



Fixed it for the States' spokesperson. 

G2G


----------

